# I give up on this team



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

They're lazy, greedy, badly coached, inconsistent, and going out in the first round again.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I was just about to post something like this. Could you make any sense out of that last play? I hope that's not what Karl drew up.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Karl said Kleiza ****ed up on it, he was supposed to shoot if JR wasn't open at first, or get it to AI.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Either way, this team just doesn't have it mentally. Karl is also getting reall mad at them for their inconcistency. They have this idea that they don't have to play 100% to beat everybody.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I just get sad when I watch JR on the court. Last year he's one of the young up and comers in teh league, now he looks like a whipped puppy who's afraid to take it to the hole or shoot the rock.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> I just get sad when I watch JR on the court. Last year he's one of the young up and comers in teh league, now he looks like a whipped puppy who's afraid to take it to the hole or shoot the rock.


I disagree with this. He looks good on the court, definately deserving more playoff time. He's making less mistakes than he was last year.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

He's making less mistakes, that's true...but he's also barely scoring 9 ppg when he gets a chance to play. Last year he was consistently dropping 20 ppg when Melo was gone.

Hopefully he'll get his confidence back, but I dont' see Karl and him getting along at all after this season.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> They're lazy, greedy, badly coached, inconsistent, and going out in the first round again.


and you guys are suprised by this? Karl is a terrible coach, Iverson and Melo both aren't willing to sacrifice shots that is a bad combo.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

AI not willing to sacrifice shots? I guess that explains his 7.6 apg...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> and you guys are suprised by this? Karl is a terrible coach, Iverson and Melo both aren't willing to sacrifice shots that is a bad combo.


[strike]You're an idiot[/strike] who doesn't watch the games. AI and Melo both sacrifice shots.



> AI not willing to sacrifice shots? I guess that explains his 7.6 apg...


Well, he doesn't have avg 7.6... but it would explain why he's taken 5 shots less per game than with philly.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

John Salmons please!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> John Salmons please!


He's not really a playmaker though. I get that you like him, and he can bring the ball up the court, but he's no more a point than AI.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Get Gilbert Arenas!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I can't stand the nuggets. One night, they get blown out by the hawks, then they dominate the Jazz. Stop playing with my emotions!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> [strike]You're an idiot[/strike] who doesn't watch the games. AI and Melo both sacrifice shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he doesn't have avg 7.6... but it would explain why he's taken 5 shots less per game than with philly.


So AI, and Melo are completely unselfish and neither has ever taken a bad shot? It's great he is taking 5 less shots per game than in Philly, but don't act like he still doesn't hog the ball. He still shoots too much, and jacks up way too many dumb shots but he is more under control than with the Sixers. AI, and Melo aren't the biggest problem for you guys but they are part of it. You guys need a dominant bigman inside as well.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> So AI, and Melo are completely unselfish and neither has ever taken a bad shot?


see, this is why you get called out. Every player in the league has taken a bad shot.



> It's great he is taking 5 less shots per game than in Philly, but don't act like he still doesn't hog the ball. He still shoots too much, and jacks up way too many dumb shots but he is more under control than with the Sixers. AI, and Melo aren't the biggest problem for you guys but they are part of it.


...and when your argument falls apart, you post this nonsense. Iverson hasn't taken many dumb shots at all, especially this season, he's all but stopped taking contested jumpers. You'd know that if you bothered watching. Please don't talk about things you don't know.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Sounds like he's never actually watched a full game where Melo and AI were on the floor togther.


----------

